# Tropical Bay



## Luís Cardoso

*Tropical Bay*

*Setup Date:* 16-09-2014
*TAnk:* 120x50x50 extra clear glass
*Light:* 4x39w t5 6h
*Filtration:* JBL CristalProfi e900 with NAG Lily Pies + Eheim Professional 3 with VIV Lily Pipes
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone + Redmoor
*Substrate:* Complete ADA Substract System
*Fertilization:* EI
*Plants:*
- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- HOTTONIA PALUSTRIS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII

*Photo

IMG_8374 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8414 - Cópia2 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8416 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

One Week Later

21-09-2014 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Brian Murphy

Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good .... how are you delivering your Co2?


By a VIV difuser 40mm. 2/3 bps


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Nice looking tank


----------



## Luís Cardoso

With all the plants

IMG_8418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus

Looks great Luis. One criticism,  the sand foreground is a little too big for me, I would prefer to see more plants than sand, still, once fully grown in that will be less noticeable and it should balance out nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

What is your plans for livestock?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Alexander Belchenko said:


> What is your plans for livestock?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Hi.
Thank for the replys.
The lifestock isn't defined yet.
I have to think about it.


----------



## James D

Looks great Luis, I like the sandy foreground though, adds a bit of space.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.


----------



## josepinto

Like the hardscape alot.
i think it will be very nice when plants stablish and fullfil more.
congrats.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I was under impression you made so big sandy area for some shoal of corydoras or other species.



When i think on that openspace i was thinking on my Discus that i'm keeping on cubes.
But i dont know yet


----------



## Luís Cardoso

A little movie of the setup



Some photos

IMG_8440 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8439 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8429 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8423 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## ADA

Can't wait to see this grown in, will look amazing.


----------



## flygja

Some discus would look amazing in there.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

flygja said:


> Some discus would look amazing in there.


Its an option.
I have 6 on cubes.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*Growing...*



IMG_8475 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus

You know I don't care about the big sand foreground any more, the tank looks great! The positioning of the wood is very good and I love the plant textures used on the left.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*16-11-2014*

Improving...
IMG_8499 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Crossocheilus

I reckon you need either some moss on the wood or the stems grown near the surface. The tank still looks a little sparse.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

I am having problems growing the rotala on the left side, all the tank have been trimmed last week.


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Love the algae formation in the rock.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Another week has passed



IMG_8508 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8534 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



IMG_8535 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Luís Cardoso


----------



## drodgers

Very nice! The baby tears looks like its all from trailers did place it there or did it grow over ?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Thank's.
They are gorwing over.
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*06-12-2014

IMG_8796 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr*

IMG_8811 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8808 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8828 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8534 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

*Regards
Luís Cardoso*


----------



## Vivian Andrew

wow stunning Luis, your tank look very beautiful nice pics though, but you need to clean the sand


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Vivian Andrew said:


> wow stunning Luis, your tank look very beautiful nice pics though, but you need to clean the sand


Thanks Vivian.
The shots were taken before maintenance.
Regards


----------



## Paulo Soares

Luigi my man! , 
What about an Althernanthera Reinicki (Red colour) here in the front? Two small scrubs.. One coming from deep center turning to the left and another smaller near the diffuser?.Only my ideia.

I also agree with a little moss.. that wood looks naked  

Big hug


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Hi Paulo.
The red color will appear by the Hygrophila Pinnatifida.
I have applied the moss on some branches.
In two or three weeks it will be visible.


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Any update?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Vivian Andrew said:


> Any update?


Hi Vivian .
This weekend i will post some shots.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Update
- Discus have gone to their home again.
- Added a Do!Aqua Music Glass 50
- Added Equo Stilla to the main filter
 - Big trimm...

IMG_8846 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8847 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8852 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8856 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8862 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8865 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8870 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís


----------



## Filip

I would hide co2 diffuser. And heater.Your co2 indicator looks bit dark


----------



## Vivian Andrew

so you did lot of trimming there, add some more fish


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Little update:

-  JBL has gone out,
- Added Eheim Skim 350
- 43x Trigonostigma Heterimorpha

IMG_8878 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8890 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_8893 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr



Regards

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Filip

I like yours Harlequins. I'm Discus lover but it's better now.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

Love it!!!


----------



## ADA

Looking great


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*24-01-2015*

IMG_9094 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9128 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9123 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9120 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9110 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9109 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9106 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9105 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9101 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards.
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Looks very fresh.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Love it, my type of scape


----------



## Greenfinger2

Nice Scape healthy plants Wonderful photos too


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Nice photos tank looks very beautiful


----------



## ltsai

Very nice...


----------



## josepinto

beautiful!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*08-02-2015

Good Sunday...

IMG_9271 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Luís Cardoso*


----------



## havok

Love this scape!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Luis. Coming on well


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

The left part looks gorgeous now.


----------



## rodoselada

beautiful plant on the right to do something special, I think you already know this wait to see how evolve


----------



## Voytek

very nice tank, scape is awesome...


----------



## Zak Rafik

Luís Cardoso said:


> *08-02-2015
> 
> Good Sunday...
> 
> IMG_9271 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr
> 
> Luís Cardoso*



Fantastic layout. 
What kind of light is used? T5s or LEDs?
BTW keep on updatings us.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Zak Rafik said:


> Fantastic layout.
> What kind of light is used? T5s or LEDs?
> BTW keep on updatings us.


Thank you.
The light used is a 4x55w PLL.
Luis


----------



## Luís Cardoso

28/02/2015
Update.
Added a few more rocks to improve transiton...
IMG_9368 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9380 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9378 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9376 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9375 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9373 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Greenfinger2

Luis, Wonderful Aquascape Great photos Too


----------



## Vivian Andrew

wow looking great Luis


----------



## Luís Cardoso

10-03-2015
Little Update

IMG_9418 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9404 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9400 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9399 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## BBogdan

I like your scape a lot ! , is well balanced and nice colours.
A video would be nice.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

BBogdan said:


> I like your scape a lot ! , is well balanced and nice colours.
> A video would be nice.


The vídeo is coming...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Like 2 tropical islands in the sea.


----------



## Vivian Andrew

is the video ready?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Vivian Andrew said:


> is the video ready?


Not yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## rodoselada

Luis is very tropical your tank, congratulations!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

A little video


----------



## parotet

Lovely and healthy tank Luis... congrats! 

Jordi


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*23/03/2015*

Some photos....

IMG_9697 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9676 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9675 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

IMG_9673 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Beautiful!


----------



## luckyjim

Wonderful, lovely mix of fish as well


----------



## rodoselada

very nice!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

29-03-2015

IMG_9756 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr

Luis Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Little Update:
21-04-2015
IMG_9896 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Andy D

Looks great!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

It's matured nicely! Great tank.


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Wow really beautiful, can you give your comments on twinstar usage


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

Flippin' gorgeous mate!!!


----------



## Rahms

lovely. looks like a really winner for the inhabitants as well!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*26-04-2015*

IMG_9979 by LFSCardoso, on Flickr


----------



## banthaman.jm

Amazing tank luis, great textures and colour of plants and so healthy 
Jim


----------



## parotet

Hi Luis

This is awesome mate... I've been reading the journal again from the beginning trying to learn things. Let me ask you some questions:

1. did you noticed the difference between the VIV and Do!Aqua diffuser... I'm asking this because I recently purchased for my nano tank an Elos10 CO2 diffuser. Not cheap, I have too admit that I was quite reluctant to spend my money on this gadget but I recognize there is a huge difference compared with my previous cheap eBay diffuser. What about the VIV ones?

2. What's the sand you're using? I'm planning a new layout and I would like to use only sand/fine gravel (capping a nutritive substrate). I'm looking for something having this color or maybe more greyish but easy maintenance. I had once JBL Sansibar White and I had to change it every two months to look nice (and much too white, quite artificial IMO)

Thank you!
Jordi


----------



## Luís Cardoso

parotet said:


> Hi Luis
> 
> This is awesome mate... I've been reading the journal again from the beginning trying to learn things. Let me ask you some questions:
> 
> 1. did you noticed the difference between the VIV and Do!Aqua diffuser... I'm asking this because I recently purchased for my nano tank an Elos10 CO2 diffuser. Not cheap, I have too admit that I was quite reluctant to spend my money on this gadget but I recognize there is a huge difference compared with my previous cheap eBay diffuser. What about the VIV ones?
> 
> 2. What's the sand you're using? I'm planning a new layout and I would like to use only sand/fine gravel (capping a nutritive substrate). I'm looking for something having this color or maybe more greyish but easy maintenance. I had once JBL Sansibar White and I had to change it every two months to look nice (and much too white, quite artificial IMO)
> 
> Thank you!
> Jordi


Thanks
The VIV difuser is very good but ADA is ADA, you get best difusion with the Do!Aqua.
The sand used on this is the ADA La Planta Sand. I have done just onde repostion of 1l of sand on this months.
Regards


----------



## Jose Duarte

Just read the entire thread... and I have to say Luís, congrats the aquarium is TOP!

Will definitely be an inspiration for mine!


----------



## BurningRanger

Amazingly lush aquarium. Nicely done.


----------



## Henrik J.

Hi Luis 

I love your scape, congrats on making such a beautiful aquascape. I really love your mosswork inside the tank. I


----------



## Luís Cardoso

23-05-2015
My little Corner

IMG_0049 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## Vivian Andrew

Nice pic Luis, your tank looks very beautiful now are you using led?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Vivian Andrew said:


> Nice pic Luis, your tank looks very beautiful now are you using led?


Thank you.
Yes i am. And i have become a fan of it.
I'm using two  zetlight Lancia zp-4000 plant edition.


----------



## Trey Lanier

love this scape!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*21-06-2015*

Some shots...

IMG_0361 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0359 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0357 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0353 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0346 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0344 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr
Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Patrick Buff.

Great tank and journal.

Patrick


----------



## flygja

Wow there is nothing to say about this tank. It will not look amiss in the ADA gallery if you ask me. Are you still running 2-3 bps of CO2? That's quite little CO2 for a tank this size and with that much light and plant mass. Did you scrub your rocks clean or added new rocks? I'm currently wondering what to do with the rocks in my tank, which are covered in red algae.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

flygja said:


> Wow there is nothing to say about this tank. It will not look amiss in the ADA gallery if you ask me. Are you still running 2-3 bps of CO2? That's quite little CO2 for a tank this size and with that much light and plant mass. Did you scrub your rocks clean or added new rocks? I'm currently wondering what to do with the rocks in my tank, which are covered in red algae.


Hi, well the co2 buble on this moment are hard to count  but i think that they must be around of 4-5 bps.
The rocks color are a result of some changes on the tank:
- Adjust on the fertilization, added Easy Carbo once per week 
- Change of the light unit
- Twinstar Nano +
Regards
Luís


----------



## Luís Cardoso

21-08-2015
Recovering from the massive trim after the final photos...
IMG_0858 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Luís Cardoso


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Luis, Simply stunning


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

It looks even better!


----------



## Paulo Soares

Guys.. maybe you dont´ know but here my friend Luis is on 215 IAPLC World ranking 

I have strong reasons to believe that in 2016 he´ll be competing in Top 10!


----------



## 5678

Hi Luis, this is excellent! I've been searching for inspiration for my next tank and think I have just found it! 

Would you mind listing out your plants and moss again along with what is where in the tank? 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnC

excellent transformation from the first planting to the final shot. really enjoyed that.

did you scrub the rocks at all when you added the twinstar? the use of easy carbo once a week i wouldn't put the cleaning down too. it is only really active for 24 hours as far as i knew.... if this is mostly the twinstar i'd put that down to one of the best adverts ive seen yet for this well discussed and slightly controversial product.

also eager to know the moss type. the growth is lovely. weeping?

best regards,
John


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Luis, Simply stunning





Alexander Belchenko said:


> It looks even better!


Thanks for your words.



Paulo Soares said:


> Guys.. maybe you dont´ know but here my friend Luis is on 215 IAPLC World ranking
> I have strong reasons to believe that in 2016 he´ll be competing in Top 10!


Paulo, your words are kind but i don't have the same opinion, i've much to learn on this world, and i would be very saisfied if i could achieve the same result on IAPLC 2016...



5678 said:


> Hi Luis, this is excellent! I've been searching for inspiration for my next tank and think I have just found it!
> Would you mind listing out your plants and moss again along with what is where in the tank?Thanks.



Thank's
Here you have
TROPICAL BAY by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr



JohnC said:


> excellent transformation from the first planting to the final shot. really enjoyed that.
> 
> did you scrub the rocks at all when you added the twinstar? the use of easy carbo once a week i wouldn't put the cleaning down too. it is only really active for 24 hours as far as i knew.... if this is mostly the twinstar i'd put that down to one of the best adverts ive seen yet for this well discussed and slightly controversial product.
> 
> also eager to know the moss type. the growth is lovely. weeping?
> 
> best regards,
> John


Yes twinstar helped but the adjust of fertilization and the change of the light have influence too.


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Luis,

Very glad that you keep getting great evolutions on your aquariums.
You deserve it 

Pedro.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Pedro Rosa said:


> Luis,
> 
> Very glad that you keep getting great evolutions on your aquariums.
> You deserve it
> 
> Pedro.


I'm driking from your knowledge


----------



## parotet

Awesome Luis, I love this tank!

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman

Definitely a masterpiece!

Lush, healthy, stunning tank!
Seeing the evolution is stunning!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Tropical Bay
IAPLC 2015 nº 215

IAPLC 2015 Nº 215 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Mark Green

The colours in the picture are very vibrant, great journal for people wanting to learn more. You must be happy with the result....keeps the other half happy when she has this to look at all day


----------



## parotet

Congrats!


----------



## The_Iceman

Nice scoring! Congratulations Luis!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Great photo! Great results!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Congratulations  Wonderful Scape


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*Tropical Bay*
Completely Full
This was what i had in mind when projected this tank

IMG_0790 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards


----------



## AHJAK

Big like


----------



## Crossocheilus

Perfection. This is now possibly my favourite scape of all time.

Congratulations Luís, you are an amazing aquascaper


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Thank you guys.
I have learned a lot with this tank.


----------



## Paulmk

Very nice.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

The last days...

IMG_0901 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0874 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0875 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0887 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0888 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0892 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

IMG_0896 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr

Regards
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Luís Cardoso

The evolution...
Teste by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Luís Cardoso

IIAC Classification

Tropical Bay by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Congrats! Very cool result.


----------



## MightyPumpkin

In awe of the transformation from the first pics to this....just wow. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Luis, great place.
I would love to receive by mail also 

Pedro.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Last images...


----------



## parotet

What a wonderful tank... Congratulations!

Jordi


----------



## cosmin_ruz

Amazing helferi!


----------



## RossMartin

This has to be the best tanks i have seen in a very long time!!


----------



## bloskas

one of the most beautiful tanks i've ever seen! great work!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Thank you...

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rebel

Wow just read this journal. Did you have this vision in mind at first or did it just evolve?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

rebel said:


> Wow just read this journal. Did you have this vision in mind at first or did it just evolve?


When i projected this tank, the idea was very similar.
The only thing that have grown up better than i think was the mosses. they give a excellent touch to the tank.
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*EAPLC Rank #90

IMG_0790 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr*


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

So lush and colorful. I think your tank might be ranked higher, but this is not the main purpose for true artisi, is it?


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Alexander Belchenko said:


> So lush and colorful. I think your tank might be ranked higher, but this is not the main purpose for true artisi, is it?


Completely true.
What matters is the "Picture" that i can sit, relax and observe on my living room.
I have the feeling of work complete and very pleased with that.
Thank's for all the likes too.


----------



## LondonDragon

Stunning Luis, congratulations  belo trabalho


----------



## tim

Absolute stunner of a scape, look forward to ur next journal.


----------



## Clint Hewitt

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Last shot...
Hardscape only 
One year after setup
IMG_0961 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## zozo

Transformers!!  Nice tank.


----------



## a.aurel

stunning scape, I love it


----------



## MossMan

Hugely enjoyed reading this journal. Stunning tank and plants!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

*IIAC*


----------



## sanj

Very beautiful, but a little sorry to see it dismantled.


----------



## Luís Cardoso

sanj said:


> Very beautiful, but a little sorry to see it dismantled.


Thank you.
Something new will rise on it...


----------



## MossMan

Amazing!


----------



## JBronsveld

Just found this journal and I have to say your tank looked amazing!! 

Your picture with plant species and where they are located was great too. 
Will be using some of your ideas in my first planted tank. 
And then hoping I can achieve 10% of this tank's succes, I would be very pleased 

All in all a great tank and I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Ady34

Incredible aquascape, congratulations of your worthy placements in competition and a beautiful tank to adorn your home.
Looking forward to your next creation


----------



## GHNelson

Ady34 said:


> Incredible aquascape, congratulations of your worthy placements in competition and a beautiful tank to adorn your home.
> Looking forward to your next creation


Yes indeed...a great aquascape and a great aquascaping journey!


----------



## LondonDragon

This topic has now been moved to Featured Journals


----------



## GHNelson

Definitely a good choice!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

LondonDragon said:


> This topic has now been moved to Featured Journals


Thank you.
Its a honor...
Regards


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Book and Certificate

IMG_0991 by Luís Cardoso, no Flickr


----------



## Chrispowell

Incredible scape Luis, would you recommend the ZEDlight LEDs you were using?? 

I love the way they are mounted and think they would be perfect for a scape I am about to start. Any info on how you found them would be great! Thank you


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Chrispowell said:


> Incredible scape Luis, would you recommend the ZEDlight LEDs you were using??
> 
> I love the way they are mounted and think they would be perfect for a scape I am about to start. Any info on how you found them would be great! Thank you



Hi.
Thank you.
Well the Lancia units are good, as you can see on this and on the newer tank, plants are in good condition and have good growth rates.
The controller gives you some options too.
I'm trying to sell them for trying something new.
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Chrispowell

Luís Cardoso said:


> Hi.
> Thank you.
> Well the Lancia units are good, as you can see on this and on the newer tank, plants are in good condition and have good growth rates.
> The controller gives you some options too.
> I'm trying to sell them for trying something new.
> Luís Cardoso




If your in the UK Luis then send me a pm with some more info on your price

Chris


----------



## Manisha

Fabulous to see how your tank had developed from hardscape to the final pictures  beautiful!


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Manisha said:


> Fabulous to see how your tank had developed from hardscape to the final pictures  beautiful!


Thank you...


----------



## Madhav

Hi Luis,

upset to see its gone, whats coming up in that tank? 
do you have any journal or kept it for 2016 contests?

-Madhav


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Madhav said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> upset to see its gone, whats coming up in that tank?
> do you have any journal or kept it for 2016 contests?
> 
> -Madhav



Hi Madhav
The new Setup is named Through The Forest
The journal is here: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/through-the-forest.39824/
Regards,
Luís Cardoso


----------



## Enano_1

Hello Luis, im pretending to reach an aquascape that you do.

It is my favorite style.

Can you tell the complet plant list? ?

Thanks


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Alexander Belchenko said:


> So lush and colorful. I think your tank might be ranked higher, but this is not the main purpose for true artisi, is it?



Tomorrow i Will make the list


----------



## Enano_1

Luís Cardoso said:


> Tomorrow i Will make the list



Yeah, of course. 

Im waiting 

Thanks for all


----------



## Enano_1

Luís Cardoso said:


> Tomorrow i Will make the list



Luís!!!! 

Im still waiting


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Sorry for the delay
But most of them were on the 1º page 

- HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
- MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
- LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
- STAUROGYNE REPENS
- MICROSORUM TRIDENT
- ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
- ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
- CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII
- Spiky moss
- Weeping moss
Regards


----------



## Enano_1

Luís Cardoso said:


> Sorry for the delay
> But most of them were on the 1º page
> 
> - HYGROPHYLA PINNATIFIDA
> - MICRANTHEMUM "MONTE CARLO"
> - ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
> - LIMNNOPHILA HIPPURIDOIDES
> - STAUROGYNE REPENS
> - MICROSORUM TRIDENT
> - ANUBIAS VAR PETIT
> - ELEOCHARIS PARVULA
> - CRYPTOCORYNE PTECHII
> - Spiky moss
> - Weeping moss
> Regards



Jejejejejeje sorry for my impatience 

And thank you so much for your list plant, im trying something similar of your scape


----------



## Luís Cardoso

Enano_1 said:


> Jejejejejeje sorry for my impatience
> 
> And thank you so much for your list plant, im trying something similar of your scape


Good luck.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kitalexander

The growth in this tank and the seiryu stones look so beautiful together


----------

